# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Работа ми-26

## Бобер

несколько фотографий работы вертолета

----------


## Бобер

продолжение

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

круто :!:

----------


## Бобер

еще  продолжение

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

да с таким вертолетом дачу за день можно построить, там взял тут поставил :D

----------


## Мелихов Александр

подлетел, выбрал поприличней у кого-нибудь,
подцепил и себе увёз, да ?    :Wink:

----------


## MAX

Вот это поинтересней будет. Один из последних Ми-10К. Почти ценр Москвы. Москвичи может и узнают это место.
Фото - эксклюзив!

----------


## игорь

жива родная 10ка
летает!!

----------


## MAX

Это снято где-то в 2000г. Когда здание еще достраивалось.
Есть еще фото Ка-32 (пожарный) в момент учений в этом же здании.
А "десятка", конечно супер вертолет. Я еще застал простые Ми-10 в Нерчинске (во время службы). Там они с огромными контейнерами РЭБ летали. Вот это зрелище, я вам скажу! Когда штук восемь таких птеродактилей с интервалом 1-2 мин круги нарезают над городом. Да еще и высота меньше 100м. Чисто психологическое оружие. :)  Китайцы просто передохли бы от страха.

----------


## Бобер

может и интересней! НО!!! тема о  Ми-26!

выкладываю  фото замены Ми-10, Ми-26м! к  сожалению ми-10 больше  не  выпускается. на замену им придуман  ми-26 кран. кабина слева  или справа. может  как вариант внизу.  есть летающий борт.

----------


## Бобер

MAX до  боли знакомая 10ка! и номера регистрационные  совпадают! только мой снимок  по  новее будет!

----------


## MAX

Так я и не спорю. Я же писал, что мои снимки - 2000г. Жалко все это. Конечно понятно, что есть ресурс и пр. Но такого специализированного вертолета, врядли построят. Ми-26 отличная машина, но сколько "воздуха" в пустую она возит? На машину типа Ми-10К никто денег не даст. А интересно бы смотрелся полноценный "кран" на базе Ми-26.

----------


## AC

> ...На машину типа Ми-10К никто денег не даст. А интересно бы смотрелся полноценный "кран" на базе Ми-26.


Такой проект был:

"...В 80-е гг. в ОКБ прорабатывалась возможность создания на базе динамической системы Ми-26 вертолета-крана Ми-26К с измененными, по аналогии с вертолетом Сикорский S-64, фюзеляжем и шасси. Однако экономические трудности следующего десятилетия помешали практическому воплощению этих замыслов...".
http://www.mi-helicopter.ru/rus/index.php?id=141

Его пытались тянуть и в 90-е:

"...Специалистами ОАО «МВЗ им.М.Л.Миля» под руководством Генерального конструктора А.Г.Самусенко разработаны еще многочисленные проекты модификации и модернизации этого уникального вертолета в направлении расширения сфер его применения и совершенствования технико-экономических показателей. В частности, проработана возможность создания на базе динамической системы Ми-26 вертолета-крана Ми-26К с измененными, по аналогии с Ми-10К, фюзеляжем и шасси...".
http://aviapanorama.narod.ru/journal/2003_4/mi.htm

"...Проект тяжелого вертолета-крана Ми-26К с экипажем из 6 человек. Используя опробованную на Ми-10 идею и решения, отработанные американцами на S-64 (СН-54), специалисты фирмы решили «обрезать» фюзеляж, сделав его более тонким, а также изменить конструкцию основных опор шасси. Максимальная взлетная масса машины должна была составить 54 т, максимальная коммерческая нагрузка - 25 т, крейсерская скорость с грузом на внешней подвеске - 200 км/ч, дальность полета с нагрузкой 17 т- 520 км, статический потолок - 1800 м. Развернуть серийное производство Ми-26К планировали в 1996 г., однако до настоящего времени не построен даже опытный образец...".
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/ch/mi26t.html

Но денег никто не дал...

----------


## Бобер

MAX, вопрос  уже не  в деньгах! и не в ресурсе. желающие  использовать 10у есть.
судьба ми-10 чем то  схожа с ми-6. возможно, и ми-26  в скором времени ждет такая же участь!!!

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Касимово 95 год День Авиации

----------


## Micro

> Я еще застал простые Ми-10 в Нерчинске (во время службы). Там они с огромными контейнерами РЭБ летали. ... Чисто психологическое оружие. :)  Китайцы просто передохли бы от страха.


Излучение у них было нешуточное.  :roll: 


> Это снято где-то в 2000г. Когда здание еще достраивалось.


Был внутри этого здания в 2001 г., тоже еще во время достройки.  :D

----------


## %u0412%u044F%u0447%u0435%

Бобёр, снимок с линейкой "26", "6" и других это МВЗ или Рост-Вертол?
И какой номер у Ми-26К на следующем после общей фотографии?

----------

Это МВЗ

----------


## Бобер

Номер к сожалению не помню. это важно? Будет возможность обязательно узнаю и сфотографирую.

----------


## Бобер

В Монино стоит одна 26-ка.

----------


## Avia M

На выставку.

----------


## Avia M

> На выставку.


По некоторым данным, машина в парке "Патриот" будет использоваться в качестве некоего кафе... Неожиданно, к чему? Возможно ошибка, но доставлена в ненадлежащем (для экспоната) состоянии...

----------


## Nasok

Кубинка.

----------


## Avia M

> По некоторым данным, машина в парке "Патриот" будет использоваться в качестве некоего кафе... Неожиданно, к чему? Возможно ошибка, но доставлена в ненадлежащем (для экспоната) состоянии...


Либо данные были неверны, либо возобладал здравый смысл...

----------


## OKA

"На зарубежных сетевых ресурсах появилпсь распространенная ВВС Иордании фотография первого тяжелого транспортного вертолета Ми-26Т2, полученного вооруженными силами Иордании и снятого на аэродроме Амман-Марка. Машина пока что не несет опознавательных знаков и сохраняет регистрационный номер 06819.


Первый полученный ВВС Иордании из России тяжелый транспортный вертолет Ми-26Т2 (регистрационный номер 06819). Амман-Марка, январь 2018 года (с) ВВС Иордании

Напомним, что 17 апреля 2016 года АО «Вертолеты России» заключило контракт № RH-15-0651-04-1 на поставку четырех вертолетов Ми-26Т2 с иорданским государственным бюро The King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB). Вертолеты будут переданы ВВС Иордании. Испытания головного построенного по данному контракту на АО "Роствертол" в Ростове-на-Дону вертолета (регистрационный номер 06819) были начаты в октябре 2017 года.

Иордания стала вторым иностранным военным заказчиком вертолетов Ми-26Т2 после Алжира."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3056431.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

4 мая 2018 г.

https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/987495.html

----------


## OKA

> " Летчики на Ми-26 доставили 15-тонный Су-27 с аэродрома в Пушкине в военно-исторический парк на территории Кронштадта.
> 
> Фото, видео: Пятый канал
> 
> Вложение 89097
> 
> https://www.5-tv.ru/news/230086/vpet...ese-vertoleta/
> 
> https://vk.com/spb_today?w=wall-68471405_10054236..

----------


## Avia M

кадры уникальной операции по доставке с аэродрома "Пушкин" в Кронштадт самолета Су-24 при помощи вертолета Ми-26.

Видео, как вертолет доставлял Су-24 в Кронштадт - Аргументы Недели

----------


## Avia M

В Волгограде над крышами домов пронесли СУ-24.

https://youtu.be/488QM6BGSVQ

----------


## Avia M

https://russianplanes.net/id258382

----------


## Nazar

А этот Ми-26, Улетает после неудачного выполнения "задания". Не смог перевезти Ил-18 из Североморска-1 в Сафоново..Приподнял и опустил обратно, что-то там с превышением массы было.

----------


## Avia M

Понятно. Значит с Ил-18 в "Патриот", тоже будут проблемы...

----------


## Avia M

https://russianplanes.net/id259216

----------


## Avia M

В Ростовской области вертолет  транспортировал самолет на тросах. 

https://www.1rnd.ru/news/2585832/mno...ovskoj-oblasti

----------


## Avia M

10 лет назад в #Афганистане: 
Наш вертолет Ми-26 эвакуировал подбитый тяжелый транспортный вертолет ВС США Чинук из окружения боевиков

https://twitter.com/i/status/1200725466354724864

----------


## OKA

Про иорданские Ми-26 : 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3887710.html

----------


## Avia M

К сожалению и такая работа случается.

----------


## OKA



----------


## AMCXXL

СКШУ "Кавказ-2020" , Фото: Дмитрий Мещеряков | spotting_vlz

*Nº91 RF-93100 
Nº95 RF-93096*

https://vk.com/feed?c%5Bq%5D=%23%C2%...02718758_29208

----------


## AndyM

Nº95 RF-93096

----------


## Avia M

https://russianplanes.net/id278596

----------


## Avia M

https://russianplanes.net/id285256

----------


## OKA

> https://russianplanes.net/id285256


Ролик :





+ https://m.vk.com/wall-173678697_176711

----------


## Fencer

Ми-26Т RA-06010 https://aviaforum.ru/threads/mi-26t-ra-06010.48687/

----------


## Avia M

Ми-26, который за характерные обводы корпуса и габариты называют «коровой» поднял в небо многоцелевой истребитель Су-27. Самолет закрепили к внешней подвеске вертолета с помощью особого «паука» - и аккуратно подняли, словно ребенка в колыбели.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/20215271959-dA9Kp.html

----------


## Fencer

> Ми-26, который за характерные обводы корпуса и габариты называют «коровой» поднял в небо многоцелевой истребитель Су-27. Самолет закрепили к внешней подвеске вертолета с помощью особого «паука» - и аккуратно подняли, словно ребенка в колыбели.
> 
> https://tvzvezda.ru/news/20215271959-dA9Kp.html


Уже доставили.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.airliners.net/photo/Russ...AyzLFwS4Lc4%3D

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id305968

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id306149

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/15741/

----------


## Fencer

Ми-26Т RA-06035 в Черемшанке (Красноярск) 20 сентября 2022 года https://russianplanes.net/id308810

----------

